# Due date?



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 11, 2014)

I recently purchased a Californian doe to add to my herd. The owner said she had been bred with her buck "approximately" 2 weeks before because she originally planned on keeping her but then decided on keeping a younger doe. The doe I purchased is young, only around 5-6 months, (she couldn't exactly remember when she was born either), so she wasn't sure if the pregnancy took. I'm pretty sure she's pregnant. She's huge. Lays around a lot with belly out to side, lunges when I put my hand in the cage, and digs frantically at the corners of her cage. My problem is, I don't know exactly when 28 days is to put the nest box in. I don't want to put it in too late. 2 weeks from the day I bought her would be Oct. 19th and she would kindle around the 22nd but judging from her size, I'm thinking she'll give birth before that. I have another doe due on the 18th and I'm putting her nest box in on Tuesday or Wednesday (her previous owner thought she kindled at 28 days for her last two litters). Should I put the nest box in for the Californian doe at the same time? (Even if it may be a whole week before she kindles?) Here is a pic of Cookie and her huge belly from a couple days ago. Any Californian breeders or experienced rabbit breeders have any recommendations?


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 11, 2014)

I would give her the nest box at the same time as your other doe. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 11, 2014)

x 2


----------



## JakeM (Oct 12, 2014)

Agreed. If she goes to the bathroom in it, just clean it out because if/when she has babies, you want a clean, dry space for them. If she starts building a nest (by moving the straw around, taking it out, putting it in, etc) she is probably pregnant. Give her time and if she doesn't kindle by day 36 (that's the latest mine have gone that actually had a litter), then she's not pregnant.

You can also palpate her or have an more experienced breeder near you palpate her.


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 13, 2014)

She growls if I go near her belly and I heard you weren't supposed to try palpation after day 14 so since I didn't know when day 14 was for sure I didn't want to in any way hurt her kits. Will put both nest boxes in tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## secuono (Oct 13, 2014)

Growling doesn't mean much other than "keep away from me" in general.
You can palpate anytime, just don't go squeezing and shoving like it's dough you're mixing up.


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 25, 2014)

Yay! Cookie gave birth this morning to at least 5 plump kits. There may be more in the nest box but I didn't want to disturb it too much. I'm a bunny grandma and lovin it


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 25, 2014)

Head count is going up. There's at least 7 wiggly babies in that nest. Hard to count when they won't sit still


----------



## Farmer Jenn (Oct 26, 2014)

Goodness! I was wrong again. Not 5 babies, not 7, no Cookie gave birth to 8 kits on her first litter. Mom and babies doing great.


----------

